# Birthday greeting volunteers?



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I will gladly keep the birthday listing updated, but I am not going to be able to post birthday wishes to each person & dog on their day.

Would someone, or a small group of someones, like to do that?








In a community of 1600+, it is probably easier if 2-3 people work together to make sure it doesn't get overlooked.








I was just updating the list and see that we missed Mojito, Bruiser, Stuey and Benji for birthday greetings at the end of last week. 









What say ye?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I would be happy to do it... I'm on here every day anyway, LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I could also help... west coast time so if Lina misses it, I could try catching it. And hey, I have an excellent singing voice 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, so do I! We are totally West Coast East Coast twins, LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure, I can help...but I can get a little scatter-brained/busy, so I think the more the better!

K.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe we could have Melissa have a seperate Birthday thread forum so we can post them in there? Or we could start a new birthday thread each month like we have been doing. What do you think?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think whatever you guys want to do is great! I was just hoping to get the ball rolling by posting the birthday listing topic. If you guys want to rotate, that may work, or if one of you wants to be the early time zone poster and another one catches it if that is missed or whatever.

Youse guys are the bestest!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think a new birthday thread is better as everyone sees it... if you post on the same thread over and over, it's easy to miss a birthday!

How's about Kimberly sends us the list and then we can have it this way:

December - Amanda, Backup - Carolina
January - Carolina, Backup - Kara
February - Kara, Backup - Amanda
March - Amanda, Backup - Carolina

And so on and so forth. That way there's always a back up person in case the main person forgets to do it. 

I just picked a random order, so we can switch it if you guys want!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You gals are great!! I can't be relied on to get the info straight so best not to even volunteer - for this job anyway. lol


----------

